# Stethescope for hearing impaired EMT



## EMT Brendan (Sep 15, 2012)

Any suggestions for this? I need to find one relatively fast. Also, any EMT's or Medics hearing impaired (as in moderate to severe) here? Any advice/tips/techniques?

I do wear hearing aids, which tends to pose a problem when needing to get a BP. I can hear other things just fine... Most often i can hearing breathing from a good distance away


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 15, 2012)

Try using the search feature. There are at least a couple threads about this exact topic. Most people I know have no issue hearing with a nicer one. One of my preceptors years ago had hearing issues but could hear fine with a littmann.


----------



## Martyn (Sep 16, 2012)

Try a Litmann electronic (3200) I used one a couple of years ago, awesome steth


----------

